# Tivo Stream setup issue



## jenmcnitt (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a new to me used Tivo stream that I'm attempting to setup on my network.

When I plug it in, the light on the back flashes white for a few seconds then goes to flashing amber and does not change.

Last night when I initially tried to set it up, my iPad was able to find the unit and started to download and update, but the update stalled and never moved on after about an hour. I restarted the iPad app and I have not been able to find the Tivo stream since from my iPad.

When I go into my Netgear router setup, I see a IP# assigned to the unit. When I go to the IP number, nothing happens in my browser.

Any thoughts on what I should try next? I've unplugged and restarted the Tivo Stream several times.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Very first thing is to go to your Tivo account online and Activitate the TSN of the Stream. It won't work until its activated on your account.

Flashing amber where the ethernet cable plugs in is normal. There should also be a white light that goes from flashing to solid.

Use this to see the status in your browser (replace with your actual IP, but keep everything past the colon as is).

192.168.1.xxx:49152/sysinfo

From there you can force some calls home and restart.

It took me several tries to get mine going, so hang in there.

But beware that most of the Streams I've bought from ebay have been the property of cable companies which makes them doorstops. If you bought yours used, it must have been bought retail originally, or it will never work. You'll know if you have a good one as soon as you enter the TSN.

Good luck


----------

